# Detail detailstudio @combe 31st



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Just to give you guys and gals a quick update i will be at castle combe on bank holiday monday 31st May with my stand of goodies

All products are at show prices 

The event is Bristish icons Race Day http://www.castlecombecircuit.co.uk/events/display_event.asp?EventID=219

all products here http://www.detailstudio.co.uk/index.php/products/ will be readily available

come and say hi:wave:

Anthony


----------

